# wating.... WAITING!!!!! (on DVB firmware) what the?!

## crabby

Hi guys. First post ever so go easy on the tech stuff and please reply  :Very Happy: 

Its another DVB problem I am afraid. Basically, I have gotten as far as loading the firmware. I use the scan utility and it fails as it always has for me. The thing is my dmesg | tail doesnt error! It jsut says it is waiting for firmware upload... and continues saying so FOREVER (obviously havent waited forever but hours prob indicates a long time)!

This is my tail... sorry dont know how to do the cool boxes:

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

ttusb_init_controller: dsp-version: 0.0

DVB: registering new adapter (Technotrend/Hauppauge Nova-USB).

DVB: registering frontend 0 (Philips TDA10046H DVB-T)...

usbcore: registered new driver Technotrend/Hauppauge USB-Nova

tda1004x: waiting for firmware upload...

HELP PLEASE!!!!

(teach the innocent and the thick)

----------

## crabby

Come on guys... some one must have atleast one idea!

Or is the linux comunity not all its cracked up to be?

 *bump*

----------

## Cintra

 *crabby wrote:*   

> Come on guys... some one must have atleast one idea!
> 
> Or is the linux comunity not all its cracked up to be?
> 
>  *bump*

 

you would seem to be doing all you can NOT to get help..

this is the one reference to your card on the forums

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-146327-highlight-tda10046h.html

best of luck!

----------

## bbe

Seems to be a problem with hotplug and the firmware loading. I don't have this card but have you gotten the correct firmware, but its odd that it doesn't error with the firmware you've got just waits....

----------

## crabby

Thanks for the reply Cintra, sorry if I seem harsh, but I thought half of the point of Linux was that we all help each other  :Very Happy:  You have no idea how long I have been going at this problem... must be around a month now. Oh and I have looked around ALOT including that topic you have posted which incidentally is for a different card  :Wink: . 

Thanks for the reply bbe. It is a wierd problem isnt it  :Very Happy:  You would expect it to time out or atleast error. The most annoying thing is the fact that I am soooooooo close  :Sad: 

For anyone else looking to help a useless sap... My card is a Nova-t-USB. If you would like any other info please reply  :Very Happy: 

as I dont really know what to post.

Thanks all.... 

*waiting*  :Wink: 

----------

## cato`

Do you actually have the firmware? Cuz the  first link on google says you need to get it off the windowsdriver ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## crabby

Hi Cato! Thanks for the reply.

I do have the CD, however if i need anything off it thats news to me... because from the link you have posted (which i have been to before)... if you click firmware it says you can download it using this perl cmd: 

perl /usr/src/linux/Documentation/dvb/get_dvb_firmware 10046

which does give me a firmware file... which i did put in the required directory... and must be 'spotted' because before hand it was just not finding anything instead of 'waiting' all the time

Thanks... appreciating this alot  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cato`

Maybe Im just dumb but ... 

If you read it again you are supposed to do the command 

perl /usr/src/linux/Documentation/dvb/get_dvb_firmware xxxxx where xxxxx is one of sp8870/sp887x/tda10045/tda10046/av7110/dec2000t/dec2540t/dec3000s/vp7041/dibusb

that means you shoud do the command:

```

perl /usr/src/linux/Documentation/dvb/get_dvb_firmware tda10046

```

----------

## crabby

lol.... yeah sorry... thats what i did... just mistyped the cmd in my last post.

So we are thinking it is probably a problem WITH the firmware? As it is found but not loaded?

OK I will try and d'load it again and see what happens  :Very Happy: 

Thanks again Cato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## crabby

Rihgt... deleted the original firmware... reinstalled it with the cmd:

 perl /usr/src/linux/Documentation/dvb/get_dvb_firmware tda10046 

got 2 files... dvb-fe-tda10046.fw and tt_budget_217g.zip

copied them to both /lib/firmware/ and /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/ (although i think the 2nd one is redundant)

even decided it might be a good idea to extract the zip and see what in it... it is the wiindows install setup

still waiting.....

maybe there is a file i need from the zip that is in an incorrect dir?

Anyone? thank you all

----------

## crabby

New revaltion... that didnt help...

the perl file is produced from a PCI driver NOT a USB driver I think... anyone know about this?

what file can I use of the CD as I do have it?

I have taken the file ttusbacc.dll off the windows installer and renamed it to the firmware file in /lib/firmware/

and now it waits for ages but eventually errors with:

```
[kernel] tda1004x: waiting for firmware upload...

[kernel] tda1004x: DSP failed to initialised.

[kernel] tda1004x: firmware upload failed
```

so a new and interesting problem  :Very Happy: 

thanks people!

----------

## cato`

there is a usb-windows driver on theire site also, maybe you could just switch the filename and remove the hash check in the perlfile ...

----------

## crabby

I get the first bit... what the hell is a hash check?

thanks cato

----------

## cato`

in the script there are lines like "my $hash = "53970ec17a538945a6d8cb608a7b3899";" and "verify("$tmpdir/software/OEM/HE/App/boot/SC_MAIN.MC", $hash);" 

The first one is a md5hash or something and the second checks if the outputfile has the correct "hash". Its a way to check if you have the right file.

----------

## crabby

ok... will try when I am back at my PC. which prob wont be more than 30 mins... so I will keep ya posted

thanks

----------

## crabby

cato you are officially..... THE MAN!!!!!

OMG Linux kicks ass!!!!

This is the friggin bomb!!!!

A million blessings on your holy ass  :Very Happy: 

Thanks a million!!!!!

----------

## crabby

ok so this is weird. Just had a fresh install due to some e17 issues but thats for another thread.. but now the trick you descrobed above does not work. The script always fails with "Ran out of data" when using the USB file. I'm not sure how to fix this, I believe it has something to do with the chunklength and length variables but thats well beyond me :S

----------

## the_enigma

I've got a similar issue on my PC.  Except my device really is a PCI device. (TT-Budget/WinTV-NOVA-T) I've used the 'get_dvb_firmware' function, and it does successfully download and extract the firmware.  I've made sure the firmware is in both /lib/firmware/ and /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/, and that it's globally readable.  I've tried using latest hotplug as well as the latest stable hotplug.  I've also checked, and the same package that 'get_dvb_firmware' downloads functions as a driver under Windows 2000, and it runs fine there.  The annoying part is, this setup was working last night.  I just rebooted and it stopped working, and since it's been over a week since I last rebooted, I can't say for sure what has changed.  I do know, however, that I haven't recompiled a new kernel and/or modules in that time.  But the tda1004x module just sits there 'waiting for firmware upload...' for a few hours and doesn't do anything.

Here's the relevant dmesg output:

```

saa7146: found saa7146 @ mem e096a000 (revision 1, irq 3) (0x13c2,0x1011).

DVB: registering new adapter (TT-Budget/WinTV-NOVA-T  PCI).

adapter has MAC addr = 00:d0:5c:22:31:75

DVB: registering frontend 0 (Philips TDA10045H DVB-T)...

tda1004x: waiting for firmware upload...

```

And the relevant 'lsmod'

```

budget_ci              11264  0 

tda1004x               13508  1 budget_ci

firmware_class          7808  1 budget_ci

budget_core             7428  1 budget_ci

saa7146                14820  2 budget_ci,budget_core

ttpci_eeprom            2240  1 budget_core

stv0299                 9540  1 budget_ci

```

Anyone have any ideas on what I could change/test?

Ignore me.  I'm an idiot.  I was used to seeing 'tda1004x: somecrap about firmware accepted'.  I don't know what happened to that message.  But the DVB works.  So I'm an idiot.

----------

